# Opinions on which NEW HD player is best



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking for my first HD DVD player - Blue Ray

I want best quality I can get (under $600) and DVD upconversion to 1080p.

Klipsch 5.1, Sunfire, Elite VSX–84TXSi, and Sony KDS-R70 XBR2.

Thanks -

KIA:nerd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Opinions on whiuch NEW HD DVD player is best*

You want an HD-DVD player... the ones that are no longer in production... or you want a High Definition player that plays Blu-ray?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*

The best HD DVD player if you can find one is the Toshiba HD XA2, for a BluRay player apparently the Sony PS3 is the best all around player to buy if your looking for a stand alone player I hear that the Panasonic players are very good.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*

I agree with Sonnie and Tony :yes:

HD DVD player (discontinued) try ebay, if you're lucky you can get a new player ... BluRay, PS3 (if you like games and don't mind that if won't blend with the rest of your equipment) or a Sony 350 (entry level that apparently you can get for less than $300 ....:yes:

BTW: Welcome to the forum ...:T


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*

Sorry all. 

My post was not clear.

I want Blue Ray and good DVD upconversion to 1080p.

KIA:hide:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*



thehifiguy said:


> I want Blue Ray and good DVD upconversion to 1080p.
> 
> KIA:hide:


:T

Correct me if I'm wrong ... but your VSX-84TXSi doesn't decode True HD or DTS HD; so you'll need a BluRay player that has the Multichannel output (I'm sure your AVR has the Multichannel input, Right???) to be able to play those formats (the BR player will have to decode and your AVR will just play them) ...I'm sure the Sony BR350 deosn't have it. :yes:

EDIT: I found this two at BB ... even if the comparison doesn't show the 5.1 output on the Sony 550, you can see them in the picture http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...218012521198*1207957325236&catId=abcat0102003


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*

You can also pass the high definition codecs through the standard digital optical connections, though they will be downconverted to DTS 5.1.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*



thxgoon said:


> You can also pass the high definition codecs through the standard digital optical connections, though they will be downconverted to DTS 5.1.


Now, that's an oxymoron. If you must have the HD codecs converted then they are not being passed. What advantage does that have over simply playing the dts 5.1 track?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*



Kal Rubinson said:


> Now, that's an oxymoron. If you must have the HD codecs converted then they are not being passed. What advantage does that have over simply playing the dts 5.1 track?


The point was that he could still have multichannel audio via traditional connections should he chose a player without analog outs, ala ps3. Does blue ray contain a stand alone dts track? I was under the impression it did not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*



thxgoon said:


> Does blue ray contain a stand alone dts track? I was under the impression it did not.


Not that I have ever seen, Dolby digital+ is usually the one available if you can't use the uncompressed ones.


----------



## SkiSmuggs (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Opinions on which NEW HD DVD player is best*

Panasonic BD35/55 or Philips BDP7200


----------



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a blu ray player as well. I found the Pioneer Elite 05 for within a few dollars of what best buy is charging for the standard line.

Trying to figure out how the Elite stacks up...


----------

